# Need deck lid filler panel for 65 GTO hardtop



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Guys,
I need that part, and someone had sent me a link to a 
place I could order it for about $85 but I can't find it.
Does anyone have a suggestion where I might find one?
Mine is just past the point of restoring it.
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## JustAl (Mar 20, 2010)

Sorry I don't have a link, but beware of cheap replacement panels. I can't speak to the rear window panel you're talking about, but some other stuff out there is just terrible. I just replaced the panel you're asking about on my '65, bought it from one of the major vendors, this piece was a pretty good fit, nice quality, not perfect. Mine cost $159.00 plus additional shipping. If you can get the same one for $85.00 great, but I'd be surprised.


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up Al.
I buy most of my stuff from Ames,
I'm pretty sure they don't have one,
but I'll bet they know a source or two.
If you think of the vendor you got yours from,
send it my way.
Paul


----------



## JustAl (Mar 20, 2010)

It was indeed Ames that I bought mine from, check out page 147 of their latest catalog.


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Right you are!
I was just up there yesterday too..doh!!
Were you satisfied with the quality?


----------



## JustAl (Mar 20, 2010)

The overall quality is very good. I found that the contour of the panel was slightly higher than the orginal, but outside of that, I was happy with the panel. I couldn't believe how badly corroded the underside of the original was in addition to the holes in the window channel. I also replaced a section of the trunk floor as a result of the window leaking. Typical problem...


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks Al,
I ordered one from Ames, and am hoping to pick it up this week.
My Goat had a vinyl top, so that piece isn't so pretty.
I've liked the quality of other parts I've gotten from them so far.


----------

